# ST1136 questions...



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey friends and fellow SB enthusiasts...or may I say crazys.......I just picked up an Ariens St 1136 yesterday in payment for resurrecting an ST 1032.....the 1032 is running fine...now....what are my plans for the 1136? I have just purchased a 420 cc Lauson Chinese winter motor for a ST 1032 repower project. that said....should I use the 420 cc motor on the 32 in? or use it on the 36 in? The 36 inch has a 11 hp B&S....keep it or go Chinese?....or...completely go batshit and put the 420 cc on a 24 inch bucket?.....Shaw..????


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> Hey friends and fellow SB enthusiasts...or may I say crazys.......I just picked up an Ariens St 1136 yesterday in payment for resurrecting an ST 1032.....the 1032 is running fine...now....what are my plans for the 1136? I have just purchased a 420 cc Lauson Chinese winter motor for a ST 1032 repower project. that said....should I use the 420 cc motor on the 32 in? or use it on the 36 in? The 36 inch has a 11 hp B&S....keep it or go Chinese?....or...completely go batshit and put the 420 cc on a 24 inch bucket?.....Shaw..????


420 is overkill on the 24 if you are you building it to build it go for it id love to see that
it wont throw snow any further it will just never bog
if you up the impeller speed then you will see it throw 2 ways to do that higher engine rpm or bugger top pulley or both that sounds better 
420 would be sweet on the 36 does it have the 6 blade impeller?
you could get the lcr414cc pretty cheap put that on the 24 and change the gov spring that should get you 3700 rpm lct says 3850 is safe
that would prolly get you around 1100 impeller speed with a 2.75 sho pulley might thow 65 feet


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hmm......

Take the 36" bucket and cut it down to 24" and make an SHO like mine, then add the 420 engine and that would be nuts. Luckily some crazy guy posted up that process with pictures for you to follow. 

The 420 on a 32" is a beast of a combination. I've built several and they are a mean machine. 

Or.........

The next crazy idea for a machine bouncing around in my head is to make a 32" drift breaker bucket with a 14 horsepower V-twin Briggs & Stratton that I have. :smiley-confused013: :blowerhug:


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a stock 318cc OHV 24", I wouldn't say it's underpowered. I think 420cc on a 24" would be something of a waste, unless you really sped up the impeller/augers to make better use of the power. Allowing faster ground speeds. 

If you went by the old hp ratings, the 420cc should be >11hp, so logic would say put it on the 36". But putting it on the 32", to make kind of a wide "hot rod", sounds more fun.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm thinking about trying out the Briggs 11 on the 36 just to see the performance...saving the 420 for the 32 inch...maybe swapping the 11 Briggs onto a 24 .......dreams......


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> I have a stock 318cc OHV 24", I wouldn't say it's underpowered. I think 420cc on a 24" would be something of a waste, unless you really sped up the impeller/augers to make better use of the power. Allowing faster ground speeds.
> 
> If you went by the old hp ratings, the 420cc should be >11hp, so logic would say put it on the 36". But putting it on the 32", to make kind of a wide "hot rod", sounds more fun.


Red how do you figure 11hp? the 358 ohv tech was rated 13 hp it had 17 ft lbs trqe your 318 cc ohv was 16 lbs of trqe was rated as high as 11.5hp
imo the real hp for the 358cc ohv tec is 11.5 and yours to be 10 the 414cc to be 13.5 and the 420 14 hp

the 414cc is rated 20 lbs and the 420 is 21 lbs trqe id think the 414cc would be 13 or 15 and the 420 would be 16 to 17 the old way


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not trying to say the 420cc is 11hp, if that's what you mean. Merely that it should be more powerful than the 11hp engine currently installed in the ST1136. And would therefore be an upgrade for the 36" machine (never mind the 32").


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

What's a Lauson Chinese engine? Do you mean Loncin?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> I'm not trying to say the 420cc is 11hp, if that's what you mean. Merely that it should be more powerful than the 11hp engine currently installed in the ST1136. And would therefore be an upgrade for the 36" machine (never mind the 32").


I agree mr red
I also love the ohv 318cc and 358cc tecs very nice engines easy to work on
easier to overdrive top pulley
parts are cheap
big gas tanks
good torque


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

36" is great if you have a large flat easy driveway to do. It's a big machine to be moving around. Best of luck in your build. A 420cc engine should pair up well imo. 

I plan on putting a 358cc flat head on my early 924 24" series. Not sure if any You guys done this yet but I think it's the perfect match.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

AriensProMike said:


> 36" is great if you have a large flat easy driveway to do. It's a big machine to be moving around. Best of luck in your build. A 420cc engine should pair up well imo.
> 
> I plan on putting a 358cc flat head on my early 924 24" series. Not sure if any You guys done this yet but I think it's the perfect match.


I had an hm100 358cc flatty on my st824 924050


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db130 said:


> What's a Lauson Chinese engine? Do you mean Loncin?


Loncin is Chinese.

Info on Lauson: https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/equipment/lauson-engines


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Loncin is Chinese.
> 
> Info on Lauson: https://www.gasenginemagazine.com/equipment/lauson-engines


Yes, I know.

Methinks you haven't read post #1

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1435642-post1.html

cranman: "I have just purchased a 420 cc Lauson Chinese winter motor for a ST 1032 repower project. "


----------

